# Weather Report



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know if any of you have seen what's going on out here but I can bet that some of you guys in Utah and Colorado will be finding out soon. It has been raining in the foothills for three days solid and snowing in the high country. We have had over six inches of rain at my house (elevation: 2000') and 6'-9' of snow at the 6000 to 8000 foot level. There is at least two more days forecast. When it is all said and done there could be as much as 12 feet! That is Donner Party snow! Obviously I won't be doing much hunting up there but the skiing will be fantastic! How's the weather there?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Warm and dry here. Supposed to be 67* for a high here today with intermittant clouds. Rain is forcast for wednesday but that is it in central AZ. I've watched the weather reports from there, holy cow. And 6-9 feet of snow, I'd hate to be the fat guy in a neighborhood there!


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know YD, the fat guy will stay warm the longest! But if he works up a sweat just tying his shoes then hypothermia becomes the problem.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines of he would feed the most people.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Been raining since we arrived in Colorado. Locals are bragging about the lack of snow while other areas outside of the banana belt are getting hammered. I don't know though - haven't heard any news or watched any forecasts. Maybe I should?


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes the heavy guy better stay away from sharp objects!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

light snow here tomarrow...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I'll run out for some sunblock can I pick you guys up a snow shovel or two? Or perhaps some galoshes? HFS I don't know what to tell you to do other than stay dry and keep clear of any alluvium.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

80 degrees here today, west winds about 20 to 30 mph. Have had no rain in 2 months, none in the long range forecast. Terrible hunting weather, terrible working weather. Pastures are all dead, no winter grass for the cattle, tanks are getting uncomfortably low. We have been under a fire watch for nearly a month. Other than that, everything is rosy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a skiff of snow forecast for here,and just around the freezing point for the next 10 days, we might have to take up a collection for Cat seeing as he might need a periscope in the next few days.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

OK YD--you have to quit using $5 words. I had to look up alluvium. Took me a while to find my dictionary. After a storm like this the guvinator will be calling for federal $$ to fix the mudslides in Malibu, you know where all the rich Hollywood types live! I am sure he will declare a state of emergency. And of course we will have to spend millions on re-building the kangaroo rat's habitat! And of course it is all because driving my pickup contributes to global warming or cooling or what ever they are screaming about now. Everywhere else it is just called weather.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

10 degrees above absolute zero Wind 65 knots out of the North West. Lake Ice 12ft thick. Cut fish out at 6 foot level enough to feed family for 2 days. Bovine frozen stiff need new blade for chainsaw cant cut withold blade. Rations running low. May need call in rescue. Dang Glad I live in Texas 75 today wind 10 out of the south west. I guess wurst thing is my blow some illegals this way . No rain. Sunny days cold front coming around Christmas highs in the 50's lows low 30's. Will have to pull-out bod suit an dround up Fire wood to make it through this one. Just got home from work 2 bottles of tequila for Christmas . Love those Southwestern winds. LOL.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

When i got off work this evening temp. was 17 degrees F.or -5 degrees C.,hope I got that right fot our canadian freinds.
wintery mix all week, snow this weekend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> When i got off work this evening temp. was 17 degrees F.or -5 degrees C.,hope I got that right fot our canadian freinds.
> wintery mix all week, snow this weekend.


 Yes winters here, thanks for the thermometer support, have so many of those things hanging around and they all have both readings.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> OK YD--you have to quit using $5 words. I had to look up alluvium. Took me a while to find my dictionary. After a storm like this the guvinator will be calling for federal $$ to fix the mudslides in Malibu, you know where all the rich Hollywood types live! I am sure he will declare a state of emergency. And of course we will have to spend millions on re-building the kangaroo rat's habitat! And of course it is all because driving my pickup contributes to global warming or cooling or what ever they are screaming about now. Everywhere else it is just called weather.


I'll have you know I only paid $3.95 for that word, but if I were in California the cost would have been $8.37 with all the taxes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Funny don.

Chris with all this rain those creeks are going to have to be pretty high. If you make it out to catch trout watch out for those holes ! No need adding to the log jam.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> 10 degrees above absolute zero Wind 65 knots out of the North West. Lake Ice 12ft thick. Cut fish out at 6 foot level enough to feed family for 2 days. Bovine frozen stiff need new blade for chainsaw cant cut withold blade. Rations running low. May need call in rescue. Dang Glad I live in Texas 75 today wind 10 out of the south west. I guess wurst thing is my blow some illegals this way . No rain. Sunny days cold front coming around Christmas highs in the 50's lows low 30's. Will have to pull-out bod suit an dround up Fire wood to make it through this one. Just got home from work 2 bottles of tequila for Christmas . Love those Southwestern winds. LOL.


Ha ha...enjoyed reading this.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

UPDATE:
The sun is out and it is 40* right now. But they are calling for more rain today.
YD: you forgot the "usage tax" that tacks another $.40 on that word!
BigD: I will also be in Texas for Christmas...should I bring my wool socks?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You can if ya want . Would recomend some lite clothes as well never know about Texas 80 today could have 10 inches snow tomorrow followed by a tornader LOL I think they are callin for 50's and 60's around Christmas here in Big D. Them socks might be comfortable if you are going to do some night huntin or early mornin callin.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Last year we had a white Christmas in Texas. The first time in 80 years or something. It made getting out of the church parking lot on Christmas eve a little challenging. But we'll see.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> Last year we had a white Christmas in Texas. The first time in 80 years or something. It made getting out of the church parking lot on Christmas eve a little challenging. But we'll see.


 I wouldn't worry too much about that this year hfs. It is so dry and warm here right now, the trees are whistling at the dogs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Freezing temps. in Phoenix and -20 here, water freezes at 0 so take it from there!! HA!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

-9 below F here a 4:30 a.m.---Miss K's cat didn't want to go outside, but I caught the worthless sucker and pitched him out anyway.lol.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

25 F here this morning and more snow on the way. I got down to Texas last week and they hadn't had much rain. It rained 3 days out of the 6 I was there! Came home was nice yesterday and today but I start teaching ski lessons tomorrow at the local resort and it will be snowing all weekend. Oh well!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

65 degf here a little windy but not too bad, supposed to be Tornado weather tonight! What a way to bring in 2011!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And here in Michigan....it was in the 40's and raining while up in northern Michigan, where the normal temps are in the teens....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is mine in a nutshell. Expecting -19 temps tonight. The RV is frozen solid and we're held up in a hotel.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, the readout was -16 at 5:00 a.m. this morning but it looks like sunny days ahead. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Well, the readout was -16 at 5:00 a.m. this morning but it looks like sunny days ahead. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr.


WOWZERS!!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Cat, we're at -1 right now (6:20pm). Supposed to be a bit chilly tonight! Sat in about 8 degree temps to call earlier and wasn't dressed for it. I was stubborn enough to stay and I think I brought back a little extra hack in my cough.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Take care of yourself Ebbs...bring in some more wood and sit next to the fire.

I really did not think you guys got that chilly over there brrrrr.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Take care of yourself Ebbs...bring in some more wood and sit next to the fire.
> 
> I really did not think you guys got that chilly over there brrrrr.


We're known more for our drastic temperature swings than days this cold, but it's not totally uncommon. Supposed to be back up to 30ish tomorrow and the rest of the week. Being "high desert" where we are, it's more common to be ZERO at night, then 40ish or so during the day this time of year, but every now and then, old man winter forgets to flip the switch in the morning. Yesterday and today were perfect examples of that.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Get the warm cider and honey out ebbs and wear 2 pair of socks to bed and you'll be fine.lol. The critters should be mov'in pretty well in the afternoon for the next two days with this warm'in trend hitt'in.

Weather report---its -3 degrees at the sound of the tone and 8" of ice on the Horse tanks---Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

-21 on Tues., 12+" snow Wed. and Thurs., monsoon rains yesterday, the snow we got is all but gone, suppose to stay above freezing till next Wed. JEEZ, crazy weather!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yesterday was 68* mostly sunny with a few clouds.


----------

